# As weeks go I?ve had better - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Many things have contributed to the lack of a new comic for today but suffice it to say that you are witnessing the beginning of the end for Turn Signals. Since I am losing my job and health benefits, with no immediate prospects, I finally got off my duff last week and inquired about what [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

